# Trujillo - Avenidas y Balnearios (Punto de vista de un copiloto y caminante)



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola chicos, aprovechando mi estancia en Trujillo me di un rapido paseo por los balnearios mas importantes cercanos a la ciudad: Huanchaco y Las Delicias, de paso tome fotos de las avenidas que tomamos para acceder a los mismos. Espero que sean de su agrado 
Punto de Salida mi casa en el barrio de El Alambre, *la Avenida Roma *fue la primera que tomamos. En ella encontramos la *Facultad de Medicina de la UNT* (uno de sus lados)










y el *Colegio Medico*









Luego tomamos la *Avenida Jesus de Nazareth*, donde se encuentra el edificio del *Ministerio Publico* y al fondo se ve el *Servat*










Proseguimos por la *Avenida Juan Pablo II,* la cual da para el frontis de la *Ciudad Universitaria de la UNT*, y tambien a la *Urbanizacion San Andres*. Culmina en el Ovalo Papal
.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Seguimos ahora por un tramo de la Avenida America Sur




















hasta el Ovalo Larco donde tomamos la Avenida del mismo nombre a partir de la cuadra 11























































Hasta ahi por el momento chicos... disculpen que estan muy chiquitas las fotos, las siguientes las subire en el tamanho normal


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Rocks!!! predestino un buen thread con lindas fotos de hermosos lugares!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> gracias catequil... si, espero que les guste, ire subiendo poco a poco conforme vayan comentando. Estaremos yendo a Las Delicias primero...


catequil? hno:hno:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gracias chimuchick... si, espero que les guste, ire subiendo poco a poco conforme vayan comentando. Estaremos yendo a Las Delicias primero...
(plop que tal pajareadaza xD perdon chimuchick!)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què es lo que muestras en la 4ta y 5ta foto???


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ la universidad cesar vallejo


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> gracias chimuchick... si, espero que les guste, ire subiendo poco a poco conforme vayan comentando. Estaremos yendo a Las Delicias primero...
> (plop que tal pajareadaza xD perdon chimuchick!)


no hay problema willy!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> ^^ la universidad cesar vallejo


Yaaaa!!??? ... yo pensè que era el edificio de un hospital de ESSALUD ... :lol: ... gracias x las fotos, mmm sigue co el recorrido Rocks!! :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chevere rocks.......me fascina ver la calles sin gente  sigamos con el recorrido!!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

seguimos por la via de evitamiento... 





































llegamos al ovalo la marina y tomamos la avenida del mismo nombre... saliendo ya del distrito de trujillo










y entrando a moche










restaurant mochica de moche









las delicias


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

tras haber disfrutado un poco de este balneario, personalmente me gusta mucho, tienen su rompeolas, y hay casitas que dan directo a la playa... muy bonito. Regresamos entonces a Trujillo  por el mismo camino por el cual vinimos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere tu thread Micky! Me ha gustado Las Delicias.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy bueno el thread, lindos lugares ... :applause: ... se le ve a la capital de la primavera igual de invernal que Lima :nuts: ...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

aparentemente, pero no hace frio en realidad... pondre estas de la avenida larco y basta de fotos por esta pagina. Continuaremos rumbo a Huanchaco en la siguiente pagina 









































































NO SIN ANTES mostrarles el skyline californiano :lol: :lol:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

el clima esta igual qe aqui , ese edificio de la universidad es horrible el color 
las delicias no me gusto no se ve muy nice espero fotos de huanchaco y del trayecto y casas del poblado


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

no... el clima no esta igual. Me refiero a la sensacion termica sobretodo, en Trujillo esta mas calido
el edificio de la universidad es feazo... en realidad son como 5 pabellones, es una universidad mediana.
Las delicias pues quizas no supe fotografiarla muy bien, habia un vigilante que me dijo que guarde la camara


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

se ve bien trujillo ,en tus fotos trujillo rocks
en cuanto a balnearios, resumiria esto :
huanchaco : mejor ambiente y cevicherias
las delicias : la chita al limon, lo cerca q te jala la marea de la orilla y aquella fiesta española.
puerto mori(n?): la mejor playa de trujillo , para mi...es como q te alejases d todo, sus pantanales,su bahia, lo inhospito..y el mejor estofado de pato q he probado.

gracias


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gracias a ti por tus comentarios  
ya se vienen mas avenidas de la ciudad y el rico huanchaco =D


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

domingo a las 3:00 pm masomenos... mi recorrido termino en el mall aventura y ahi supe la razon por la cual las calles estan vacias :lol:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotos rocks!!!

chevere el thread!!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow Rocks! que lindas fotos de Huanchaco.










^^ excelente foto!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gracias tocayo, gracias nathx


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> jajaja si soy algo loco al volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rocks asi son las cosas  yo tambien lo he vivido pero es más amor por el arte....Asi que para adelante nomás sigue!!!!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> wow Rocks! que lindas fotos de Huanchaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muy buena Photo" k lindo es Huanchaco 
me pregunto todavia existen esos ambulantes de recoradatorios,etc.. por el muelle???


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q buenos atardeceres,, lastima q aca no haya esto....
aveces iba a huanchaco,,solo para verlos..sin necesariamente entrar al mar.
era excelente la epoca de carnavales en este balneario!!!!

gracias X las fotos micky


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

yvan789 said:


> muy buena Photo" k lindo es Huanchaco
> me pregunto todavia existen esos ambulantes de recoradatorios,etc.. por el muelle???


Muchos de los ambulantes estan en un lugar especial para ellos a la entrada de Huanchaco.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gracias por sus comentarios papiriqui e yvan  que bueno que les gusto el thread


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Huanchaco es precioso ... tiene uno de los mejores atardeceres


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> gracias por sus comentarios papiriqui e yvan  que bueno que les gusto el thread


Claro y a mi me puenteas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

disculpa libidito  Gracias a ti tambien por tus comentarios


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Luego de visitar chanchan y las huacas terminas en Huanchaco me parece genial... buenas fotos:cheers:


----------

